# I want to give this Girl a Home but...



## KTdragon (Jan 5, 2014)

:tiel3i currently have not pictures of her):tiel3:

she's parent raised. shes at the pet store, but with being parent raised i don't think she'll find a home very easily. so i was wanting to get her but i want to know the best ways to train her to be handled. right now the only things i can thing of are patience (that's a given) and using Mandy to show her I'm not going hurt her.

any suggestions?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073
This is a method that is commonly used on the forum. Combined with food bribery, you can win a cockatiel to your side. Its gonna take time and patience, but perseverance wins out.


----------

